# Martingale Collar



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone here use the Martingale style collar for their babies? I'm not interested in them for training purposes (obviously), but I was thinking it would be more convenient than a clip-style collar to put on when I take the dogs out potty in our yard since they just slip over the head and only tighten up to a certain amount (unlike a choke collar) when the leash goes taut.

We have a fully-fenced backyard, but we still take the dogs potty on their leashes because it helps them focus (and not chase each other through the mulch! lol). Preston has gone through 3 collars in less than a year because they have clear plastic buckles vs metal ones, and I am still looking for preppy/modern metal buckle collars but came across the martingale style ones and they look like they may work. The "tightest" the collar would get is the exact measurement of the dog's neck, so it will not choke them.

You can also let me know if you have any great places to get cute collars with metal buckles (I am SO done with plastic)!  I'm only looking to spend maybe $25 or so at the most on each one. Thanks!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We use them for our Whippet - but that's because a regular collar will just slip right over his skinny head!

If your dogs aren't pulling and are fine on a collar it really isn't much different. If they are going to be pulling I probably wouldn't use it (but I wouldn't use a collar in the circumstance either). 

I know that Angelynn makes some great collars (Tickled Pink) and comes highly recommended. If you want to look at some good martingale collars check out the ones for Italian Greyhounds - they'd be small and nice.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I figured you probably used one for Joey! I only use collars on the dogs when we take them out potty to keep them from running around instead of pottying. For walks, etc we use harnesses. Thanks for the recommendations!

London does have a harness from Angelyn that I love because it has the metal buckle. I had her custom make one with a specific ribbon so maybe I will ask her to do that again for collars. OMG, I just noticed she now offers D-rings on the FRONT of the harnesses...Maybe I need to buy new harnesses, too! lol


----------

